# vendre son ipod



## riclufe (14 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour!
N'étant pas un adepte de la musique en balade mais souhaitant numériser ma collection de Cds et la diffuser sur ma chaine hifi, j'ai acheté un ipod 30GO.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai réussi à relier mon imac à ma chaine et je ne me sers plus de mon ipod.
habitant Lyon, savez vous comment faire pour le vendre?


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2003)

sur les annonces de tribumac,  rubrique iPod


----------



## jfh (14 Octobre 2003)

bien sur tu me fait un bon prix
et tu compte l'envoie jusqu'en belgique
et tu me fait un jolie paquet cadeau

non sans blague tu as par exemple un onglet tribumac juste en haut de cet écran ici même sur ce site macgé avec une section petites annonce
et tu passes une petites annonce comme ca en qq clic
et voila tu attends les réponses

(ou pour 10  je te le redit tu me le file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jfh (14 Octobre 2003)

zut grillé par ficelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mais t'as été trop droit au but  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais bon t'as mis le lien tu gagne par KO technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









honneur au vétéran, respect au supérieur hiérarchique


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2003)

jfh a dit:
			
		

> mais bon t'as mis le lien tu gagne par KO technique



et paf ...














ps : si vous voyez mon iPod à vendre sur tribumac, passez votre chemin, je ne le vend plus pour le moment.
faut d'abord que je repare celui que j'ai tilté


----------

